# Spiele Online kaufen !?



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Welche Platformen könnt ihr mir nennen, wo ich ganz LEGAL speiele downloaden kann - kaufen ist gemeint.

Kenne eigentlich nur Steam.

Habe vorhin MMoga entdeckt > könnt ihr den empfehlen?



Danke & liebe Grüße


----------



## jackennils (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich kaufe gern bei G2A ein.


----------



## pphs (20. Oktober 2014)

g2a oder mmoga.

hab schon oft bei mmoga gekauft, noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Erok (20. Oktober 2014)

Hi 

die beiden oben genannten sind schon mal ganz ok 

Ich persönlich kaufe das meiste bei kinguin.com.de 

Auch zu empfehlen ist gamesrocket , wobei die immer ein bisschen teurer sind als Kinguin 

Bei Kinguin bekommst Du auch für jedes gekaufte Spiel wieder Geld im Account gut geschrieben, welches Du dann beim nächsten Einkauf wieder verwenden kannst um zu bezahlen 

Support ist verdammt fix bei denen. Und sollte es mit einem Key mal Probleme geben, weil er nicht mehr geht etc, bekommst Du das Geld für das Spiel im Account wieder gut geschrieben, so daß Du es gleich  erneut kaufen kannst, oder etwas anderes aus dem riesen Angebot 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Oktober 2014)

Good Old Games


----------



## Pain-012 (20. Oktober 2014)

GameKeyFinder.de HOT GAMES | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Oktober 2014)

Games | Desura

Eine wahre Goldgrube für Indiespiele

Edit: https://www.humblebundle.com/store 

Wie konnte ich den nur vergessen?


----------



## Basilea (20. Oktober 2014)

Price comparison service for CD Keys


----------



## marvinj (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
habe viel Gutes gehört über G2A, ich kaufe bei MMOGA.
Bei G2A kann man sogar Geld verdienen  (Grade gelesen, ist bestimmt nen Fake )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Oktober 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Good Old Games



This. Wenn es ein Spiel bei GoG gibt welches nicht deutlich teurer als bei anderen Shops ist, kauf ich immer dort. Wieso? DRM-Frei.

Und natürlich Humble Bundle


----------



## PepperID (28. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn es sich um Origin Spiele handelt kauf ich nur im mex Store.
Bei Steam schau ich dann bei Gamekeyfinder


----------



## Nori_GER (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich Kauf eigentlich nur bei Mmoga und war immer zufrieden!


----------



## Stickwell (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich kaufe eigentlich auf Fast2Play.de hab da nie Probleme gehabt. Indexware bekommt da übrigens auch.  Das witzige ist, einige Keys von indizierten Titeln sind nicht mit ner Regionalsperre versehen. So konnte ich ohne VPN Quake 2 und 3 Aktivieren


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. November 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

kann man eigentlich Games die man auf MMOGA, G2A etc kauft, wieder verkaufen? (Den Key meine ich)


----------



## Gripschi (8. November 2014)

Theoretisch schon wenn Sie nicht genutzt wurden.


----------



## Sparki92 (9. November 2014)

Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher bei diesen Shops...

Hatt da jemand schonmal schlechte erfahrung gemacht? wie kriegen die die keys so günstig ?


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

Kaufe meistens bei G2A, HumbleBundle und GOG. Hatte bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht


----------



## hann96 (9. November 2014)

Sparki92 schrieb:


> Wie kriegen die die keys so günstig ?


Die kaufen die Keys in Ländern, wie China und Co. Dort sind die Preise erheblich niedriger.


----------



## Sparki92 (9. November 2014)

Wollte mir auch jetzt ein game da kaufen hab aber Angst das mein Steam acc gesperrt wird... kommt das manchmal vor ? habe mal davon gelesen das das game dann gesperrt wurde... oder der ganze acc...

Will auch kein russen key bekommen^^^weiß da jemand ne seite wo man auch eu key bekommt... wollte cod black ops 2 holen.


----------



## hann96 (9. November 2014)

Sparki92 schrieb:


> Wollte mir auch jetzt ein game da kaufen hab aber Angst das mein Steam acc gesperrt wird... kommt das manchmal vor ?


Dein steam account wird gesperrt wenn du dir was crackst oder ähnliches aber du kaufst ja einen originalen Key, der von dem jeweiligen Hersteller ist. 



Sparki92 schrieb:


> Will auch kein russen key bekommen^^^weiß da jemand ne seite wo man auch eu key bekommt... wollte cod black ops 2 holen.



Wenn du einen EU Key willst, dann kannst du eigentlich gleich bei Steam selber kaufen. Da nimmt sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel.


----------



## Gripschi (9. November 2014)

Jaein. EU Keys sind teuerer aber immernoch günstiger.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Wenn ich games bei G2A kaufe, gibt es ja anscheinend mehrere Anbieter / Verkäufer:

ist das egal bei welchem ich den key kaufe, *weil *knappe 27 Euro sind, wie ich finde extrem *günstig *für COD AW !

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## hann96 (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn ich games bei G2A kaufe, gibt es ja anscheinend mehrere Anbieter / Verkäufer:
> 
> ist das egal bei welchem ich den key kaufe, *weil *knappe 27 Euro sind, wie ich finde extrem *günstig *für COD AW !
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?


Entscheide einfach zwischen G2A und fast2play. So viel wird sich da nicht nehmen. G2A hat glaube ich einen besseren Support, wenn du diesen Käuferschutz für 1€ aktivierst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Entscheide einfach zwischen G2A und fast2play. So viel wird sich da nicht nehmen. G2A hat glaube ich einen besseren Support, wenn du diesen Käuferschutz für 1€ aktivierst.


 
Klar, aber will wissen ob es egal ist aus welchem *Land*(über G2A) der Anbieter ist?


----------



## hann96 (12. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Klar, aber will wissen ob es egal ist aus welchem *Land*(über G2A) der Anbieter ist?


Oh habe wegen Müdigkeit nur die Hälfte gelesen  

Ich glaube, das macht keinen Unterschied. Die Sprache kann man ja im Spiel egal welcher key das ist ändern (?) und preislich nimmt sich auch nichts.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2014)

Oh doch, bei G2A gibts das ding schon für *27 Euro*, bei Kinguin und MMOGA 35-40 Euro ---> kein *Unterschied*? 

Edit: Greif zu 'nem Kaffee


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oh doch, bei G2A gibts das ding schon für *27 Euro*, bei Kinguin und MMOGA 35-40 Euro ---> kein *Unterschied*?
> 
> Edit: Greif zu 'nem Kaffee


Ich bezog mich mit meiner Aussage:


> Ich glaube, das macht keinen Unterschied.


nicht auf den Preis.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Kauft jemand hier oft bei G2A ein?

Würde gerne wissen warum es manchmal so *extreme* Preisunterschiede gibt auf der Homepage?

https://www.g2a.com/grid-autosport-steam-cd-key-preorder-global.html#27

Wenn man rechts auf den Pfeil klickt kommen Anbieter (aus anderen Ländern) schon ab 6.50 Euro --> Kann man da bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## Shona (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann man da bedenkenlos kaufen?


Alleine das hier mal wieder die illegalen KeyShops genannt werden (Muss der Melden-Button wieder leiden -.-) dazu lässt mich erahnen das es immer noch nicht kapiert wurde -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht

In keinem legalen KeyShop (Alle legalen gibt es hier IsThereAnyDeal.com) findest du das Spiel zu solch einem Preis, mach dir selbst darüber gedanken ob man bei dem das du verlinkt hast bedenkenlos kaufen kann...


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Alleine das hier mal wieder die illegalen KeyShops genannt werden (Muss der Melden-Button wieder leiden -.-) dazu lässt mich erahnen das es immer noch nicht kapiert wurde -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
> 
> In keinem legalen KeyShop (Alle legalen gibt es hier IsThereAnyDeal.com) findest du das Spiel zu solch einem Preis, mach dir selbst darüber gedanken ob man bei dem das du verlinkt hast bedenkenlos kaufen kann...


 
Du bist der Meinung das G2A illegal ist?


----------



## Shona (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Du bist der Meinung das G2A illegal ist?


 G2A, MMOGA, Kinguin, Fast2Play, G2Play und wie der Müll heisst ist illegal, alle legalen sind in dem Link von mir und mehr legale gibt es nicht.

Wäre diese Müllhalden da legal wären sie bei IsThereAnyDeal.com gelistet und das sind sie nicht...

Kannst gerne auch mal beim Steam Support nachfragen und genau diese Shops auflisten oder schau hier Don't buy the game on G2-A, G2Play, Kingui n ... : Illegals and not legits :: Grand Theft Auto V General Discussions

Zitat von Developer Digital auf Twitter bezüglich GTA V


> Devolver Digital games purchased on @G2A_com are not legitimate, not guaranteed, and not supported. We are actively canceling those keys.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Dann verrate mir bitte wo du deine Games kaufst?


----------



## hann96 (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dann verrate mir bitte wo du deine Games kaufst?


Wahrscheinlich in den offiziellen Shops, wie Origin oder Steam!?


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Klar..

Würde zu gern wissen was anders am Game sein soll, wenn ich 20 Euro für den Key *weniger* ausgebe?!


----------



## Shona (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dann verrate mir bitte wo du deine Games kaufst?


 bei den offizielen KeyShops -.- IsThereAnyDeal.com

Oder willst du sie extra aufgelistet?

Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
Green Man Gaming
GamersGate Summer Sale
GameFly Digital
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Impluse
Amazon/Amazon.de/Amazon.co.uk/Amazon.fr/Amazon.it/usw.
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Würde zu gern wissen was anders am Game sein soll, wenn ich 20 Euro für den Key *weniger* ausgebe?!


 Das Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht ist anders....
Außerdem: Nicht bemerkt?! Personalausweis kopieren verboten!

Mal ganz zu schweigen von den AGB's die, diese illegalen KeyShops haben...da würde ich nichtmal eine flasche Wassen kaufen wenn sie diese verkaufen würden...

Außerdem zahle ich zu 95% nur 28-38 Euro als Vorbestellerpreis. Bei GreenManGaming gibt es wöchentlich einen 20-25% Gutschein und wenn ich dort nicht vorbestelle dann bestelle ich bei zavvi.com und warte dann bis das Spiel da ist und schaue dann nach erst was ich bezahlt habe, den deren "Pre-Order Price Promise" überrascht mich immer wieder.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2014)

Wo ist dein Problem wenn du bei G2A, MMOGA etc. kaufst?

Schmeist du gern Geld aus dem Fenster raus?


----------



## Shona (15. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem wenn du bei G2A, MMOGA etc. kaufst?
> 
> Schmeist du gern Geld aus dem Fenster raus?


 Ich kaufe meine Sachen gerne legal und mein Account mit ~360 Spielen ist mir zu wertvoll als das ich den für diese billig kacke rausschmeiss den es ist bekannt da Valve Spiele aus Accounts löscht die von solchen Shops kommen.

Und ja ich schmeisse gerne geld aus dem Fenster für gute spiele oder ich verschenke gute spiele.


----------



## Sendepause (21. November 2014)

Also ich kaufe gern mal Games online. Gerade wenn ich sie am Releasetag sofort zocken will aber keine Zeit habe in die Stadt etc. zu fahren. 
Ist halt praktisch, mit ein paar Mouseklicks ist alles erdigt. So habe ich kürzlich Far Cry 4 bei Game Time Card online kaufen | www.game-time.de vorbestellt und zocke fröhlich seit Dienstag!
Einziger Nachteil ist, dass es glaube ich nicht die Uncut Version ist. 
Tiere z. B. die man gehäutet hat haben danach immer noch Haut drüber etc. 

Ich kaufe aber generell sehr viel online ein.


----------



## trigger831 (22. November 2014)

Kaufe mir Spiele nur noch online. Meistens über keyforsteam.de! Dort schaue ich mir die Preise an und kaufe dann die Version (darauf achten, nicht ne russische zu erhalten, die man nicht umstellen kann), die ich will. Nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei mmoga hatte ich allerdings schon öfter falsche gamecard-keys.


----------



## Denis_G2Acom (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich denke wir sind alles kluge Menschen, insofern bin ich fast der Meinung, dass ich mir das sparen kann. Trotzdem gibt es ja immer mal wieder Menschen, die Anderen das Leben schwer machen wollen - insofern: Ich bin kein Anwalt und dieser Beitrag stellt auch keine Rechtsberatung dar. Er spiegelt meine persönliche Meinung wieder. 

Also dann: Ich bin Denis, der neue Manager für die deutschsprachigen Länder bei G2A (im Zweifel sollte ein Moderator problemlos verifizieren können, dass ich meinen Account über meine @g2a.com Mail verifiziert habe). Das Thema Keyshops und ob diese legal oder illegal sind, kann man nicht einfach beantworten. Trotzdem möchte ich versuchen, kurz darauf einzugehen und das so verständlich wie möglich darzulegen. 

Stellen wir uns vor ich habe einen Nachbarn, den ich nicht leiden kann. Der hat einen Laden für Staubsauger. Ich habe nun einen Staubsauger entwickelt und verkaufe 100 Stück dieser Staubsauger an einen Großhändler für Haushaltswaren. Mein Nachbar kauft nun ein paar "meiner" Staubsauger von diesem Großhändler und verkauft diese in seinem Ladengeschäft. Da ich ihn aber nicht leiden kann, möchte ich den Verkauf meiner Staubsauger durch ihn unterbinden. Kann ich das? Nein. Warum? Weil in Deutschland bzw. Europa der sog. Erschöpfungsgrundsatz gilt. Einfach formuliert bedeutet das, dass sobald ich meinen Staubsauger dem freien Markt zur Verfügung gestellt habe (durch den Verkauf an den Großhändler), kann und darf ich nicht mehr entscheiden, wer ihn kauft bzw. verkauft. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Grundsäule des freien Marktes in Europa und ist sehr wichtig. 

In Amerika gibt es diesen Erschöpfungsgrundsatz auch, jedoch hat er dort, soweit ich das über Urteile verfolgen konnte, weitaus weniger Priorität als das amerikanische Urheberrecht (Kapitalismus, yeah!). Es ist schon des öfteren passiert, dass eine US-Firma einem US-Händler mit Unterstützung eines Gerichts untersagt hat, bestimmte oder alle Artikel dieser US-Firma zu verkaufen. Das geht in Deutschland zum Beispiel nicht so einfach, weil hier der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz an oberster Stelle steht. Hier noch ein Link zum Thema: Gerichtsurteil: Markenfirmen dürfen Händlern Ebay nicht verbieten - DIE WELT

Persönlich finde ich es sehr befremdlich, dass der Markt in den USA durch das Urheberrecht so stark eingeschränkt werden kann. Ein Publisher in den USA kann einem Shop einfach untersagen, die Artikel des Publishers zu verkaufen. Begründung: Urheberrecht (meiner Erfahrung nach wird das immer mit den vorgegebenen Texten für die Produktbeschreibung, dem Namen und dem Cover begründet). Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ihr keine "Keystores" aus den USA findet.

Dieser Mentalität in den USA ist wahrscheinlich auch der im Thread zitierte Tweet von dem Developer aus den USA zu verdanken. Ich muss dazu aber auch erwähnen, dass ich mich über den Vorfall nicht informiert habe. Daher kann ich da vergleichsweise wenig zu sagen. 

Ihr könnt in Europa kaufen wo ihr möchtet. Eure Zigaretten in Polen, die Baguettes in Frankreich und die Nudeln in Italien. Warum also nicht auch die Spiele aus Polen, also von G2A? Gerade weil wir in Deutschland sowieso im weltweiten Vergleich am meisten für Computerspiele bezahlen. Dass es Bedenken bei MMOGA und anderen "Hong Kong-Konsorten" gibt, kann ich verstehen, aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. G2A ist in Polen ansässig, zahlt Steuern in Polen und arbeitet nach polnischem Recht, welches - so wie in Deutschland - quasi das EU-Recht ist. 

Hier wurde das Urteil des LG Berlin verlinkt. Dazu möchte ich einen Anwalt zitieren, der schon eine halbe Ewigkeit im Gaming-Bereich tätig ist und dazu befragt wurde. 



> Ich kann es weder aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten noch nach rechtlichen Erwägungen nachvollziehen. Wenn ein Richter jedoch schon offen zugibt, dass er die Rechtsprechung des EuGH als falsch erachtet, lässt sich mit diesem schlecht reden. Insofern ist es bedauerlich, dass diese meiner Meinung nach falsche Rechtsansicht nicht zur Überprüfung höherer Gerichte gestellt werden konnte.



Quelle: Keyselling-Interview: Special - Wie legal sind Keys aus dem Ausland? - Gameswelt

Hier ist wichtig zu erwähnen, dass der EuGH in dem sog. "Used-Soft"-Urteil ganz klar den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz unterstrichen hat. Nun kann man das drehen und wenden wie man möchte, aber schlussendlich ist G2A in Polen und nicht in Deutschland. Insofern, auch wenn es meiner Ansicht nach ein falsches Urteil vom LG Berlin ist, gilt sowieso das polnische Recht. Und eine derartige Entscheidung gibt es in Polen nicht. Von "illegal" kann also im Fall von G2A absolut keine Rede sein. 

Ich plaudere für Euch auch gerne etwas aus dem Nähkästchen. Warum denkt ihr, wurde jetzt nicht jeder "Keystore" aus Deutschland abgemahnt? Ich sage nur so viel: Soweit mir bekannt ist, war der Laden, der sich vor dem LG Berlin mit dem Publisher gestritten hat, im Gesamtvergleich ziemlich klein und hatte dementsprechend nicht die finanziellen Mittel, das bis zum BGH durchzufechten. Wenn die rechtliche Lage so klar ist, warum wird dann G2A nicht mal in die Mangel genommen? Oder andere "Keystores" aus Deutschland? 

Ich hoffe ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben. Beachtet bitte, dass ich meine Position bei G2A nicht aus Gründen der Vertretung angegeben habe, sondern damit ihr wisst, dass ich aus der Branche komme. Dementsprechend handelt es sich hier um kein offizielles Statement von G2A selbst.

An alle die Probleme mit G2A haben: Schreibt mir doch bitte eine PN hier im Forum oder auf unserer Facebook-Seite (die ich ebenfalls betreue). Ich werde dann mal beim Support nachhaken was da los ist. Und ja, mir ist bewusst dass der Support manchmal echt unterste Schublade ist. Aber ich kann euch versprechen, dass ich besonders für deutschsprachige Kunden, bereits an einer Lösung arbeite.  Ich behalte den Thread im Auge und ihr könnt mir bei Bedarf auch gerne Fragen stellen. Habt eine schöne Woche!


----------



## h_tobi (30. Dezember 2014)

Edit: @ Denis
danke für die Stellungname, denn .....



pphs schrieb:


> g2a oder mmoga.
> 
> hab schon oft bei mmoga gekauft, noch nie probleme gehabt.



Ich habe auch schon mehrere 100€bei MMOGA gelassen, nun gibt es Probleme und ich bekomme keinen Ersatz.

Der Far Cry 4 Key war schon aktiviert gewesen, nun bekomme ich bei MMOGA keinen Ersatz, da MMOGA erst erstattet, wenn Ubi die Einlösung des Keys bestätigt,
worauf ich schon 1 Woche warte. 

Soviel dazu. Dann lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben und im Garantiefall mehr Rechte bekommen. 

Zum Glück habe ich mit Paypal bezahlt, kann also mein Geld zurück holen......

FAZIT: Solange es klappt, ist MMOGA toll, aber wehe, es gibt Probleme 

______________________________________________________________________

...... wer weiß, evtl. sehen wir uns dann demnächst im Shop  oder im Support wieder.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2015)

So, hier noch mal ne Rückmeldung von mir:
Nachdem ich PayPal eingeschaltet habe, habe ich innerhalb von 1 Tag Ersatz bekommen. 
Der "tolle" Ubisoft "Support" hat sich bis heute nicht gemeldet, Drecksladen. 

Habe jetzt auch mal bei G2A bestellt, ansich nett der Laden, nur die späteren Zusatzkosten stoßen doch sauer auf. 
Es kommen immer mindestens 2-3 € dazu! Also lasst euch nicht von den günstigen Preisen täuschen.
Als 2. Anlaufstelle ist G2A aber OK. 

Wenns ums Geld geht ist MMOGA dann am Ende doch billiger. 
Und dank PayPal dann letztendlich auch OK.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

h_tobi schrieb:


> So, hier noch mal ne Rückmeldung von mir:
> Nachdem ich PayPal eingeschaltet habe, habe ich innerhalb von 1 Tag Ersatz bekommen.
> Der "tolle" Ubisoft "Support" hat sich bis heute nicht gemeldet, Drecksladen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobi,

ich bestelle mitlerweile nur noch bei G2A da er fast immer der günstigste ist!

Welche 2-3 Euro Mehrkosten meinst du genau?

Du kannst ja den günstigsten Anbieter (Verkäufer) auwählen !

Habe bis datu nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht ..




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Ebrithil (19. Januar 2015)

Also ich kann Kinguin.net empfehlen, fast immer die günstigsten Preise und bisher nie Probleme gehabt, im Gegensatz zu MMOGA mit denen hatte ich schon das ein oder andere mal Schwierigkeiten was den Support angeht....


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Januar 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Also ich kann Kinguin.net empfehlen, fast immer die günstigsten Preise und bisher nie Probleme gehabt, im Gegensatz zu MMOGA mit denen hatte ich schon das ein oder andere mal Schwierigkeiten was den Support angeht....



Stimmt, Kinguin.net ist auch sehr gut !


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2015)

Wobei Kinguin häufig "Gifts" vertreibt, habe auch schon 1x dort gekauft aber keine Probleme gehabt. 

Bei G2A meine ich die "Versicherung" und die Mehrwert-Steuer als deutscher Kunde.


----------

